# Trimming DooLittle's hair, how many months to grow back question, etc. etc...



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

I am going to attempt in the next week or so to trim DooLittles hair down from her current full length to
about half way in between. Approximately 3-5 inches taken off the top. I am gonna attempt to do trim with this scissor.
I am not gonna this time use clippers, since I am not shaving her, I think it will take a longer time but I have a
whole Sunday to devote. :yes: I am also very fortunate that DooLittle stands extremely still most of the time and
allows me to do just about everything with out a fuss. What a bond we have :wub: OK maybe not so much on the 
toe clipping. but she is much better than when we started that.

I use small electric clippers for her paws. I dont have the larger ones with the different size combs & blades. If the
experts say I need this to do achieve a shaggy layyered doggy cut look. Then I will have more questions and reading 
to do. If you say I will ruin her hair and it won't grow back the same length ever, then I won't attempt it.

I probably left something out so please point it out.





















*My question is how long will it take the hair to grow back to full length? (prefer answer in months) saying really *
*fast or sooner than you would think is of no help understanding your interpretation :thumbsup:*

*Also will it grow back to full length? I did a search on this and was not able to get my answer.*

*This is the length I am trying to achieve.(below)*


*







*

*







*




The background on why I am doing this is that Doolittle starts out sleeping in bed with me and then slips outside
to the enclosed wind protected covered patio to sleep in her doggy bed. I believe it is because it is cooler for her.
Now the second part is because I do ALL the grooming every day and I am going to be away for 12 days at the end of
April & my wife is afraid DooLittle will get matted too easily with not enough time for daily brushing. With the up coming
summer even though temps are mild where I live I plan on going on adventures in the desert or mountains, that less hair
on her will be more comfortable I think.:smheat:

So......after i do this i will post many pics, and will welcome honest criticism. If it turns out ugly like a massacre,:new_shocked:
please don't say she looks gorgeous, instead say something like "you need to take grooming lessons!; or next time take 
her to a groomer!" or " it will grow back real fast!!":HistericalSmiley: 

Thanks,

_DooLittles Dad_


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Of course it will grow back - it's just like human hair 

No one(apart from her breeder) can tell you in how many months though, as different lines have faster and slower growing coats.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You will definitely be able to grow her coat out again if you choose to, no matter how short you cut her hair. I have heard that a scissored cut is easier to grow out than a clippered cut but I have not tried, so I cannot verify. The idea is that clippers tend to split the hair at the tip while scissors do not...again, I'm not sure if it's completely true.

If you decide to grow DooLittle out again, I would say on average it would take about 9 months or so to grow a full coat. If you cut her hair even shorter than you are planning (like 1/2" long), it will take closer to a year. The others are correct in that each coat grows at a different speed.

I try to be completely honest about dog haircuts when people ask for opinions because like you, I would want to know if I really did *that* horrible of a job! I know most people try and be polite and say how cute they look...but sometimes it's so not true! Haha! So, if nothing else, I promise I will be honest! I groom London & Preston myself and I know they are not perfect -- and I have given them some really bad haircuts in the past.

I have not tried to scissor an entire dog before, but I do know it is quite an art to make it look great. It will probably be difficult to make it all look even, but I see you have thinning shears which will help minimize any mistakes you might make as well as blend the different lengths together.

I can't wait to see pictures! Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

That would take Soda about 4 months to grow out. So I'd say 6 for your average dog. Assuming you mean grow out to the floor.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce's has grown fairly quickly like in a month an a half , but for it to be full length i would guess about 6 months or more , depending on the dog .. ur doggie is soo cute , love the pink bed n the pink ( is that a wee wee pad holder ? ) i like that !


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your answers. 6 months it is, that will work out great. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

I plan on clipping her this week, possibly as early as tomorrow,:w00t: 

will post pics. Ok, now please wish me luck .........


----------

